# T-shirt apple



## stephlegab (13 Janvier 2008)

en ayant regardé un peu partout (google etc) et sur les forums, je me demande  ou est ce que je peux trouver des t-shirts apple en vente ????? 

   Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2008)

Tu es  aficionados à ce point :love: 
Le meilleur endroit est sur Ebay, tu peux en trouver assez souvent. J'ai fait une petite recherche vite fait, j'en ai trouvé 4.


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2008)

http://missingbite.com/

Voilà


----------



## stephlegab (13 Janvier 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Tu es  aficionados à ce point :love:
> Le meilleur endroit est sur Ebay, tu peux en trouver assez souvent. J'ai fait une petite recherche vite fait, j'en ai trouvé 4.



   bah passionné, peut être pas, mais je sais pas....... j'aime bien taquiner les gens, et dans ma famille plutôt pciste, ca peut être sympa. 

      Tout dépend du prix, je vais pas mettre une somme faramineuse la dedans.
  Le problème sur ebay, c'est que les T-shirts sont pas top, et trop grands de taille, j'ai regardé.

Il n'existe pas de site français qui en propose en ligne ??


----------



## stephlegab (13 Janvier 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> http://missingbite.com/
> 
> Voilà



  on ne peut commander depuis la France, il faut habiter au Canada ou aux US.


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2008)

Mais non! ..tu peux..passer commande tu verras il te demande si tu es aux US ou pas tu dis non et la commande suit son court


----------



## stephlegab (13 Janvier 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Mais non! ..tu peux..passer commande tu verras il te demande si tu es aux US ou pas tu dis non et la commande suit son court



   bon bah ok, je vais tenter...... Je suis tes conseils.


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2008)

J'ai commandé un string Leopard hier soir ..Nickel depuis la Suisse


----------



## stephlegab (13 Janvier 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai commandé un string Leopard hier soir ..Nickel depuis la Suisse



   Lol !!!! bah pour un string, t as du payer cher, vu les frais de port : 8 dollars......

je serais plus allé dans un sex shop à ta place.......


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour le tuyau, j'irais voir ça lundi ..
Ils ont des pommes sur le côté dans ces shop ?


----------



## greggorynque (13 Janvier 2008)

Fourré j'éspère


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Janvier 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> http://missingbite.com/
> 
> Voilà



*Pour moi, pas besoin*
j'ai toujours la mienne.



:love:


----------

